# Payara Smashed his face now he can't swim right :(



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I got home today and my red tailed payara was swimming funny and as the night went on it got worse  He hit is head really really hard the other day so im assuming he's dying but for now I've done this to keep him upright.







ADDED PVC FITTING INTO A BABE CATCHER


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope it works out


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jason!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Since he can't move much, make sure you have current running into the cage so it can get O2.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

The cage has lots of flow and holes


----------

